

Dear HN: If you could take a free online class in anything, what would it be? - Miserlou57


======
itg
I see lots of free classes on the technical side of things such as math,
science, learning to program, etc.

I would love to learn more about the financial side of things and I don't mean
just micro- and macroeconomics. A class that is more practical that teaches
you about valuation, reading a statement, marketing, negotiations, etc.

------
aorshan
A class in web development just explaining what everything is and what it
does. There are a million different acronyms for all the different
technologies out there. I look up stuff when I can, but more often than not I
just end up more confused.

------
bartonfink
Some sort of conflict resolution - e.g. a guided roleplay.

------
dkersten
I'm not sure. Maybe something like law.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Permission Marketing

------
Funkier_Logic
Chinese -- it'd be pretty impressive if anyone could pull that off well in a
free online class.

~~~
mrkmcknz
Memrise.com is pretty awesome.

